# 1.8T 225 BAM Realistic Remap/Tune Gains



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello all,

Just a quick query relating to remapping the 1.8T 225 BHP BAM engine, specifically on a car with an aftermarket stainless exhaust system. I'd assume the best gains are by a proper remap rather than a 'chip' system - who would I be best speaking to regarding this?

Thanks all.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

chazhs88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a quick query relating to remapping the 1.8T 225 BHP BAM engine, specifically on a car with an aftermarket stainless exhaust system. I'd assume the best gains are by a proper remap rather than a 'chip' system - who would I be best speaking to regarding this?
> 
> Thanks all.


Wak.....aka, tuning god!!


----------



## doverttowner (Mar 15, 2014)

Only need to talk to one person-- WAK [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

I just Pm'd Wak myself with same question, here is part of what he said about gains:

With 99 Ron Fuel like Shell or Tesco, mapping should easily see 250+ on a 225, but more typically 255-260bhp on a healthy stock car.
With mods like a 3" tip and cone filter you can see maybe 270-280, with a 3" DP, fmic, 3" Tip, open cone filter then 290 is possible if all is perfect,
but 275-290 may have you breaking injector limits and hence injectors or 4 bar fpr but the 4bar is not recommended over injector upgrades to due to pushing fuel pump life.

Hope this helps - he is renowned for being the best on here !

Jo


----------



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

jojo.f said:


> I just Pm'd Wak myself with same question, here is part of what he said about gains:
> 
> With 99 Ron Fuel like Shell or Tesco, mapping should easily see 250+ on a 225, but more typically 255-260bhp on a healthy stock car.
> With mods like a 3" tip and cone filter you can see maybe 270-280, with a 3" DP, fmic, 3" Tip, open cone filter then 290 is possible if all is perfect,
> ...


Looks like I'd best give Wak a PM then!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't had my TT mapped yet and I've had all sorts of maps on my cars over the years but I went to r-tech recently and those guys really know their stuff and he even told me not to map my car until I got a few things on it sorted to get the beast map possible even though I had booked in for a custom mapping session and he had lost time in me doing this.
I know on other forums everyone is happy with his maps, so I'll be taking my TT there!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

chazhs88 said:


> jojo.f said:
> 
> 
> > I just Pm'd Wak myself with same question, here is part of what he said about gains:
> ...


Do it, had my qS live mapped by him yesterday and was an amazing experience... feels like a whole new car and how it should have come out of the factory ! 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

As an aside ,kind of
Ive run a 1.5 diesel turbo ,for 3 years from new, I used a tuning box on it.
Its very effective..but
Details on it.Standard max operating fp is 1650 bar (yeh 20k+ something psi).
Max fp sensor error pressure is 1800 bar (at that point the engine will go into limp mode).

Since diesel mixture isnt as sensitive as petrol,ie you can pump up the fuel a bit and get more power/torque without doing anything else: I was running at least 15% extra pressure much of the time,only tapering to a lil under 10% at max rpm.

Mid range results were very impressive,however the fuel pump failed at 20k miles,(replacement not cheap).
Just for info.


----------

